# Realitor owned acreage with house in Okla



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Being realitor owned might make a big difference in the financing of it.

Go to ST and look under my new news on the place im looking at, At the listings that Terri has placed. Its one of a block of around 8


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Owned by a realtor shouldn't make it any easier to finance Bill, (unless they will owner-finance - preferably for low interest ?).


----------

